
Startup Kanteron Systems attempts to buy $3B/y Agfa - jcortell
https://blog.kanteron.com/2018/09/kanteron-systems-expresses-interest-in-the-leveraged-buyout-of-agfa-gevaert-nv/
======
jcortell
I believe this could help accelerate the adoption of Kanteron's Precision
Medicine solution worldwide.

